# All My MAC



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 18, 2007)

Revamped. Reloaded. Re... whatever. The third movie sucked. 
I have a new boudoir, and a new stool. Same kickass make-up mirror.

Included is all my make-up that I use on a somewhat regular basis, skincare stuffs, and make-up bags (+penguin mittens). 












































(Sephora Blockbuster Palette Compared to a MAC lipstick... the thing is damn tiny)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice collection!  You have lots of fun stuff


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice stuff!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2007)

cute collection!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

I love your eye shadow box.  I am jealous.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice collection.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

a lovely collection u have =) bigger than mine too lol!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 7, 2007)

ohh ee!!


----------



## racoonbaby (Aug 10, 2007)

great


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 10, 2007)

New stuffs so.... Bump


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

Great collection, you have a nice variety of products.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2007)

Good stuff!  Thanks for sharing.


----------

